# Contest: Most colorful betta



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

I am holding a contest and the winner will recieve a FREE drawing with backround and color. I will upload it. 

Instructions:
1. REPLY WITH YOUR PIC.
2. AS YOUR COMMENT WRITE....
HERE IS MY ENTRY FOR THE MOST COLORFUL BETTA CONTEST

THANKS. I hope that you enter because i want to see your most colorful betta.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You have to have permission first. Have you heard of the contest set up by Whittni? I think it as your theme.
EDIT: There is a contest section BTW.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok. Sorry. Nevermind. How do you delete a thread? I am new to this. I have only been a member for about a month.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No, it's OK. Everybody started as a newbie some point. Only the mods can delete threads. Or should I say 'close' the thread.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I would like to enter, but *all* my pictures of Honeycomb are in my albums. Do i just pick the best one then?


BTW, do you have permission form a moderator?


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

HERE IS MY ENTRY FOR THE MOST COLORFUL BETTA CONTEST

Chewbacca


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

People, the contest isn't possible unless mods say OK to this contest.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> People, the contest isn't possible unless mods say OK to this contest.


oh, i for some reason thought you or OP ok'd it already...sorry my bad!


----------

